
Olivetti Divisumma 18 Calculator - novium
http://www.massmadesoul.com/olivetti-divisumma-18
======
kazinator
Yuck; Here is a real beauty:

[http://www.hpmuseum.org/forum/thread-6199.html](http://www.hpmuseum.org/forum/thread-6199.html)

